# preto ou negro/ crioulo



## r_stich

black is *preto* or *negro*?

and, if one of these has racial connotations, can someone explain?  

Caetano many times uses the two seemingly interchangeably ("o sol _negro_", "Só vigia um ponto _negro_: o meu ciúme", etc)
Perhaps there are regional differences?

Is the difference much softer than the one between english *negro* and *black*?


----------



## Outsider

r_stich said:
			
		

> black is *preto* or *negro*?
> 
> and, if one of these has racial connotations, can someone explain?
> 
> Caetano many times uses the two seemingly interchangeably ("o sol _negro_", "Só vigia um ponto _negro_: o meu ciúme", etc)
> Perhaps there are regional differences?
> 
> Is the difference much softer than the one between english *negro* and *black*?


Yes. Both "negro" and "preto" can mean black man or black person. "Negro" is more polite (the opposite of English!), but neither word is derogatory like "negro/nigger" in English.


----------



## Vanda

r_stich said:
			
		

> black is *preto* or *negro*?
> 
> and, if one of these has racial connotations, can someone explain?
> Caetano many times uses the two seemingly interchangeably ("o sol _negro_", "Só vigia um ponto _negro_: o meu ciúme", etc)
> Perhaps there are regional differences?
> 
> Is the difference much softer than the one between english *negro* and *black*?


 
_Negra _when referring to the race . There's a famous band called Raça Negra. If one calls them preto they take it offensively. But at the same time if a man tells to a woman: you are my *neguinha*, it's affectionate.
Mainly literarily we use *negro*, so in a poem, in a song like Caetano's above, negro is the perfect word. 
But for people if you want to say someone's color, it's better to say:
Ele é negro/ or da raça negra. (if it's really necessary to mention that. )


----------



## r_stich

Vanda said:
			
		

> _Negra _when referring to the race . There's a famous band called Raça Negra. If one calls them preto they take it offensively. But at the same time if a man tells to a woman: you are my *neguinha*, it's affectionate.
> Mainly literarily we use *negro*, so in a poem, in a song like Caetano's above, negro is the perfect word.
> But for people if you want to say someone's color, it's better to say:
> Ele é negro/ or da raça negra. (if it's really necessary to mention that. )


 
so, to sum up:
*preto* is for colors of the rainbow?
and *negr*o is the more politically correct way to describe a race, as well as skin color? (if it is necessary, of course)


----------



## Johannes

Tambem tenho ouvido dizer: uma pessoa de cor


----------



## Vanda

Johannes has remembered the nicest way to express it for people: pessoa de cor.
Add to your summary : negro for literary context, it's even more 'requintado' than preto as Caetano has proved to us. There's a Russian song that we translate it as "Olhos Negros".

I've just remembered , Adriana Calcanhoto has launched a wonderful cd and dvd for children that's perfect for you. Guess who likes it more than the children? 
See it here.


----------



## Louie

In Paulo Lins' film, "Cidade de Deus," one man calls another a "filho de puta," which I translate as "son of a whore."  The subtitle translated this phrase as "nigger."  Is there, in Portuguese, a word or phrase which exaxtly equivalent to the American term "nigger?"

Em o filme de Paulo Lins, "Cidade de Deus," um homem fala de um outro como um "filho de puta," que eu tranduzo como "son of a whore."  A legenda tem traduzido esta frase como "nigger."  Ha, em portuguese, uma palavra ou uma frase que e exatamente o mesmo como a palavra ingles (Americano), "nigger?"

Obrigado para a ajuda.


----------



## moppy

Louie said:
			
		

> In Paulo Lins' film, "Cidade de Deus," one man calls another a "filho de puta," which I translate as "son of a whore." The subtitle translated this phrase as "nigger." Is there, in Portuguese, a word or phrase which exaxtly equivalent to the American term "nigger?"
> 
> Em o filme de Paulo Lins, "Cidade de Deus," um homem fala de um outro como um "filho de puta," que eu tranduzo como "son of a whore." A legenda tem traduzido esta frase como "nigger." Ha, em português, uma palavra ou uma frase que significa exatamente o mesmo que a palavra "nigger" em inglês (Americano) ?"
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda.


 
Outra correção. A legenda tem traduzido esta frase como "nigger." Eu diria assim: Na legenda, a frase/palavra foi traduzida como "nigger". Ou "o tradutor traduziu a frase/palavra como "nigger".

Eu discordo que a palavra "preto", "criolo" não tenham o mesmo peso em português que "nigger" em inglês. É ofensivo sim, pelo menos eu jamais chamaria meus amigos assim. Por ser tradutora de legenda/dublagem, somos proibidos de escrever tais termos, a não ser no caso de um filme como o Cidade de Deus, que pede um linguajar mais ofensivo. Nesse caso, caberiam as opções acima citadas.


----------



## moppy

Outsider said:
			
		

> In that case, you may appreciate a few more corrections, Louie.
> 
> Não se acanhe. Passam por este fórum muitos principiantes.
> 
> Em português do Brasil, Moppy.
> 
> Será possível que haja variações regionais no interior do Brasil, quanto à conotação da palavra "preto"?


 
Sou de São Paulo, sei que no sul, a "preto" não é pejorativo. Mas, que eu saiba no Brasil, seria o contrário dos EUA, negro é uma palavra aceitável e preto é pejorativa. Neguinho, escurinho também são um pouco pejorativas. Espere mais opiniões, outsider. Vc é de Lisboa ou do norte?


----------



## Juca

Existem várias palavras e expressões para designar uma pessoa de raça negra no Brasil: *negro*, *preto*, *crioulo*, *moreno*, *mulato*, *escurinho*, *de cor* e a já usada *de raça negra* são as de que me lembro, assim de repente. Acho que *de raça negra*, *negro*, *moreno* e *de cor* são as menos sujeitas a serem interpretadas como preconceituosas e *escurinho *está caindo em desuso. Para um homem de cor e grande, é usual descrevê-lo como *negão *e isso não é ofensivo. Mas ninguém usa essas expressões no vocativo, a não ser que queiram arranjar briga. Como a expressão de preconceito racial é crime no Brasil, em vez de briga isso pode dar cadeia.

Nunca vi alguém ser xingado apenas com as palavras em negrito acima, a não ser seguidas de palavrões. A ofensa não está nas expressões especificamente raciais, mas elas denotam, sim, a intenção de ferir de maneira especial.

Mas isso tudo pode variar com a região; nas em que morei (Amazonas, Sul de Minas, Rio de Janeiro e São Paulo) o que disse acima me parece certo.


----------



## Outsider

moppy said:
			
		

> Vc é de Lisboa ou do norte?


Nem de Lisboa nem do Norte, por acaso. É possível que eu seja ingénuo em relação a estas coisas, já que não estou sujeito a ser discriminado por racismo no meu país, mas de facto parece-me que em Portugal a palavra "preto", embora menos respeitosa que "negro", não tem a mesma carga negativa que "nigger" em inglês. Por isso, as respostas aparentemente contraditórias dos brasileiros aqui do fórum enchem-me de curiosidade.


----------



## Vanda

Outsider, 
tenho que concordar com a moppy a respeito do uso do vocábulo preto, principalmente. A menos que seja de alguém achegado, ou seja a Preta Gil, filha do Ministro da Cultura, Gilberto Gil, etc. De vez em quando a TV mostra pessoas serem processadas por terem ´xingado´ a alguém de preto. Em Belo Horizonte, por exemplo, tivemos um caso levado à mídia em que a mulher, que usou a palavra ao dirigir-se a alguém de cor, foi processada. É claro que envolveu o tom de voz. Na incerteza, é como eu já disse anteriormente, é melhor usar - e olhe que detesto estes subterfúgios - o que é considerado politicamente correto: pessoa de cor, pessoa da raça negra, que, independentemente de onde a pessoa esteja, não será tomado como ofensivo.


----------



## Jovander

Entao gente, a verdade é que ninguém precisa usar nenhuma destas palavras ao se dirigir a alguém negro. A questao nao é qual tem a conotacao pior, mas sim de que a única palavra correta é "negro". Nao existe a raca preta, mas raca negra. 

Na Bahia, por exemplo, as pessoas usam carinhosamente a palavra "neguinho(a)" mesmo entre pessoas brancas.

No Brasil eu cresci com várias pessoas negras e quando alguém usava a palavra "preto" eles nao se sentiam ofendidos, mas diziam que eles nao eram pretos, mas sim marrom caso quisessemos falar de cor, mas se quisessemos falar de raca, entao eles eram negros. 

Na verdade necessitamos esta palavra só pra falar sobre a raca negra ou para descrevermos alguém. Como ofensa eu já ouvi qualquer uma das palavras mais algo despectivo como "seu negro/preto/crioulo/ sem vergonha/vagabundo". 

Outsider, vai nessa que nao há nenhum preconceito em Portugal. É boa esta! Já tive amigos que sofreram preconceitos sim e eles também eram negros. Muitas vezes é dificil perceber o preconceito se nao fazemos parte do grupo que o sofre.


----------



## Outsider

Jovander said:
			
		

> Outsider, vai nessa que nao há nenhum preconceito em Portugal.


Não foi isso que eu disse.


----------



## lampiao

Eu sou português de Lisboa, e devo dizer que concordo com o Outsider. A palavra preto, em Portugal, não tem conotação pejurativa por si só. Depende muito do tom com que se diz.



			
				Jovander said:
			
		

> vai nessa que nao há nenhum preconceito em Portugal (...) tive amigos que sofreram preconceitos sim e eles também eram negros (...)


As minorias são -sempre- discriminadas. Sejam minorias raciais, religiosas, ou de outros tipo, seja onde for.
Não digo que esteja certo, mas acontece, tanto aqui como em outros locais do globo.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, achei um artigo interessante sobre preto/negro e outras palavras politicamente corretas ou incorretas escritas por Joao Ubaldo Ribeiro (amo este baiano).
citando:



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Os escritores e jornalistas terão seus livros e textos examinados, para que se expurguem termos ou expressões condenadas? Contar piadas será tido como conduta anti-social e discriminatória? O governo é o dono da língua? As palavras "negro", "preto", "escuro" e semelhantes, nos casos em que não estiverem sendo usadas sem relação alguma com a cor da pele de ninguém, serão vedadas, se em qualquer contexto julgado negativo? As nuvens de chuva por acaso são brancas e alguém está insultando os negros, quando diz que há nuvens negras no horizonte (e há)? Os túneis são escuros e existe alusão racial na expressão "luz no fundo do túnel"? A peste bubônica não poderá mais ser mencionada como a "peste negra"?


 
O assunto todo aqui sob o título:
*POLITICAMENTE CORRETO *
LINGUAGEM E DELÍRIO AUTORITÁRIO 

O artigo na sequência ([FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*QUANDO É DE BOM-TOM EVITAR PALHAÇO E BAIANADA)*
também aborda este assunto:



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NEGRO: a maioria dos militantes do movimento negro prefere este termo a preto. Mas em certas situações as duas expressões podem ser ofensivas. Em outras, podem denotar carinho nos diminutivos neguinho ou minha preta


. [/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Alandria

Só para adicionar, ao que tenho notado no meu convívio com portugueses na internet, eles ainda se dirigem aos negros africanos como "pretos", "preto" naquele sentido caiu em desuso no Brasil há muito.


----------



## Outsider

Sim, é comum dizer "preto". Em minha opinião, "negro" soa mais respeitoso, mas isto é daquelas coisas em que diferentes pessoas têm opiniões opostas. Lembro-me de ouvir uma vez um negro dizer na televisão "Não me chames negro, eu sou preto!"

Às vezes penso que pode haver também alguma influência da cultura americana, onde _negro_ é uma palavra pejorativa, e _black_ é que é respeitoso. Mas de um modo geral em português é ao contrário.

Quero esclarecer também que nenhuma das palavras tem a mesma carga negativa que _negro_ em inglês!


----------



## Carfer

Completamente de acordo com Outsider. Creio que usamos negro quando pensamos que preto pode ser entendido como ofensivo. Preto pode ter uma carga pejorativa (dependendo do contexto, claro), em todo o caso, como também muito bem diz Outsider, francamente menor do que 'negro' na cultura americana, para não falarmos já de 'nigger', palavra para a qual não conheço em português nenhuma com a mesma intensidade pejorativa.
Deixando as raças, também me parece que preto e negro, enquanto cores, são geralmente sinónimos, embora me pareça que é mais comum, se nos referirmos ao tom, dizermos negro e, se à côr propriamente dita, preto. 
Cumprimentos

Carfer


----------



## Macunaíma

> 'nigger', palavra para a qual não conheço em português nenhuma com a mesma intensidade pejorativa.


 
No Brasil, _crioulo_ (palavra usada no passado para designar os escravos nascidos aqui, em oposição aos trazidos da África).



> também me parece que preto e negro, enquanto cores, são geralmente sinónimos, embora me pareça que é mais comum, se nos referirmos ao tom, dizermos negro e, se à côr propriamente dita, preto.


 
Exatamente. Em _olhos negros_ e _pele negra_, por exemplo, nenhum dos dois é exatamente preto. Não existem olhos _pretos_ nem pele _preta_.


----------



## Carfer

Não fazia ideia de que 'crioulo' pudesse ter um conteúdo pejorativo. Aqui em Portugal não tem mesmo nenhum. 
O dicionário electrónico que tenho 'à mão' efectivamente contempla a acepção de crioulo como negro nascido no Brasil, mas não lhe assinala nenhum conteúdo pejorativo e, além disso, marca o termo como antiquado. Arrisco-me então, Macunaíma, a ser mal entendido se ainda hoje usar o termo no Brasil ou com falantes brasileiros?
Obrigado e um abraço

Carfer


----------



## rebelliousjukebox

Olá a tod@s,

Há algum diferença hoje em dia no Brasil entre as palavras "negro" e "crioulo"? "Crioulo" é uma palavra pejorativa? Ou é considerado descritiva como "negro"? Hoje em dia, em uso popular referem-se as pessoas com linhagens diferentes?

Obriagdo,
Jack


----------



## Vanda

Vou juntar a uma das muitas discussões sobre o assunto. Veja as respostas acima.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

rebelliousjukebox said:


> Olá a tod@s,
> 
> Há algum diferença hoje em dia no Brasil entre as palavras "negro" e "crioulo"? "Crioulo" é uma palavra pejorativa? Ou é considerado descritiva como "negro"? Hoje em dia, em uso popular referem-se as pessoas com linhagens diferentes?
> 
> Obriagdo,
> Jack


A palavra 'crioulo' pode ser pejorativa, mas... pode não ser. Dependerá muito do contexto e da maneira como for dita. Há contextos - muito específicos e excepcionais, é verdade - em que 'crioulo' chega a ser um tratamento afetivo e até reverencial. Lembro, por exemplo, que no auge da euforia, os locutores de futebol louvavam uma jogada genial do Pelé chamando-o, epicamente, de 'Crioulo' - para elogiá-lo, para singularizá-lo, e não para o humilhar ou diminuir. 'Crioulo', no caso do divino crioulo que foi o Pelé, soava como um sinônimo de 'Gênio da Raça', qualquer coisa assim.

Enfim, tudo é uma questão de jeito de falar. Até mesmo o tratamento de 'preto' pode ter uma bela carga afetiva. Um 'preto véio', por exemplo, é uma personagem que inspira simpatia e ternura em qualquer brasileiro. E o Gilberto Gil certamente não foi movido por um impulso (auto-)pejorativo, quando deu à sua filha o nome de Preta Gil. 

Por outro lado, o problema com a palavra 'negro' é que ela soa muito técnica. É o mesmo que chamarmos um careca de 'calvo' ou um cego de 'deficiente visual'. São expressões que não saem da nossa boca com naturalidade. 

Para concluir: essa praga do 'politicamente correto' só existe para nos deixar parecidos com os nossos amigos anglo-saxônicos, que estão muito mais acostumados do que nós a usar, quando querem, uma linguagem sem cor, despida de afeto e despojada de alma. Imaginem, agora, se formos obrigados a dizer 'afro-descendente' ou 'descendente africano'. Para nós, será muito difícil... Seria um fosso a separar ainda mais os pretos dos brancos; uma barreira a mais, a ser contruída da maneira mais artificial possível, por mera imitação subalterna de uma idissioncrasia que não é nossa, e sim dos anglo-saxônicos.


----------



## Vanda

E eu já devo ter dito por aí em algum lugar, o apelido da minha é _Criola_ (ela é neta de índios, no entanto). Portanto, como disse  Casmurro, depende muito do contexto envolvido para a palavra ter ou não conotação pejorativa.


----------

